
Show HN: Radioman – a (web-)radio recorder - niklasfi
https://github.com/niklasfi/radioman
======
niklasfi
If you raw wondering, what what the files on your disk give you, there's also
the [1] project providing a rss stream you can subscribe to with the
podcatcher built into your listening device.

[1] [https://github.com/niklasfi/dirrss](https://github.com/niklasfi/dirrss)

